# About those ears and tails...



## Kellie Gator (May 19, 2010)

For the last weeks I've been here I've heard a lot of stories of furries saying how their parents flipped out because they're wearing tails and/or ears or whatever.

Which just makes me wonder, why do you NEED to wear that shit in public? It doesn't matter if you're furry or not, it's out of the norm and some people will freak out because of it. That's why my tail's picking up dust right now, I'm saving it for a place where it might be useful, like a furry convention.

Fursuits I can sort of understand because they at least keep you anonymous, but ears and tails are a mystery to me. Why do you so desperately need to flaunt those things?


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> For the last weeks I've been here I've heard a lot of stories of furries saying how their parents flipped out because they're wearing tails and/or ears or whatever.
> 
> Which just makes me wonder, why do you NEED to wear that shit in public? It doesn't matter if you're furry or not, it's out of the norm and some people will freak out because of it. That's why my tail's picking up dust right now, I'm saving it for a place where it might be useful, like a furry convention.
> 
> Fursuits I can sort of understand because they at least keep you anonymous, but ears and tails are a mystery to me. Why do you so desperately need to flaunt those things?


Because they are attention whoring douchebags.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because they are attention whoring douchebags.


I was hoping for an answer besides the obvious, but maybe it's futile. :[


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I was hoping for an answer besides the obvious, but maybe it's futile. :[


There really isn't any other answer though, those people are just that: attention whoring douchebags. I _really_ hope people don't wear them because they think they look good. Everyone I've ever seen wearing fake animal ears looked like a fucking douche.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There really isn't any other answer though, those people are just that: attention whoring douchebags. I _really_ hope people don't wear them because they think they look good. Everyone I've ever seen wearing fake animal ears looked like a fucking douche.


I'd prove you wrong by wearing my tail, but there's no way in hell I'm putting up photos of myself on the net, let alone on a fucking furry forum.

But my reason for owning a tail in the first place isn't because of that, it's because it feels good man.


----------



## Taralack (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everyone I've ever seen wearing fake animal ears looked like a fucking retard.



Fix'd.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 19, 2010)

I dont have any yet but it just feels... right. =\


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 19, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Fix'd.


Seems like a pointless fix, just replacing "douche" with "retard".


----------



## Sarcusa (May 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But my reason for owning a tail in the first place isn't because of that, it's because it feels good man.





Meadow said:


> I dont have any yet but it just feels... right. =\



Well, I guess those are the real reasons (besides the obvious). I'd do it myself but the bad counters the good and I get overly cautious, embarrassed, shy, anxious and I hate crowds or being stared at ._.;; If people aren't like that, they would do it. Of course, that impulsive act brings up those threads about dealing with parents and such.


----------



## Bandit Braith (May 19, 2010)

I don't wear my ears and tail around like....public for no reason, only at meetups/gatherings and shit.


but I also don't go to as many furry gatherings as I do cosplay gatherings, its not like I'd wear mine to the mall or grocery store, that's just dumb


----------



## Leon (May 19, 2010)

I would do it just becuase I don't care what other people think. If you think I look like a douche becuase I wana wear a tail in public, I honestly don't give a shit. :3


----------



## Usarise (May 19, 2010)

I wore my tail to school once because a friend dared me to...... Am I still a douche?


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

I would never wear a tail or ears. It would have to be everything or nothing with me.


----------



## shady (May 19, 2010)

do hats with ears count? i always have mine one lol ^^


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 19, 2010)

leon said:


> I would do it just becuase I don't care what other people think. If you think I look like a douche becuase I wana wear a tail in public, I honestly don't give a shit. :3


QFT.
It's fun, not hurting anyone and I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Stahi (May 19, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> I don't wear my ears and tail around like....public for no reason, only at meetups/gatherings and shit.
> 
> 
> but I also don't go to as many furry gatherings as I do cosplay gatherings, its not like I'd wear mine to the mall or grocery store, that's just dumb



This.

I've only worn my tail at conventions and only one non-furry related costume party, where all I did was dress like I normally do but with a tail and my conbadges.  

A non-furry friend spotted a pair of middle-30's guys walking into a local Home Depot wearing their ears and tail, but to add onto to the stupidity one of them was carrying around a wolf puppet and would do the whole ""curious" head-tilt and dog sounds" along with it.

Since Virginia is an open-carry state I advised him that the next time he saw something like that to do us all a favor and open fire.

KEEP THAT SHIT AT HOME.  IF YOU GET RIDICULED AT A GROCERY STORE FOR WEARING EARS/TAIL/SUIT IT ISN'T "FURSECUTION", IT'S "HURR DURR I'M BEING A JACKASS FURRY LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I'M SPECIAL".


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

I wear hats with ears out in public, but I've been doing that before I was furry


----------



## shady (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wear hats with ears out in public, but I've been doing that before I was furry


lol hat power! X3


----------



## Stahi (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wear hats with ears out in public, but I've been doing that before I was furry



If it's an actual HAT with ears then that's a little different.  I believe the issue is when it's just ears (with the little plastic headband) that causes the issue.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 19, 2010)

The fact is there are a lot of furs who consider their furry identity their primary or even their true self, see no need to hide it - and like someone above said, don't give a damn what anyone thinks. 

The problem is furs who don't wear their appurtenances in public have no way of telling the public we're not all like that -- unless we start wearing T-shirts that say "WE'RE NOT ALL LIKE THAT" with a picture of an eared and tailed fur underneath -  INSIDE A RED CIRCLE & SLASH!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 19, 2010)

Can people be proud of being human, instead of something they're not?


----------



## Gavrill (May 19, 2010)

I stopped wearing my tail once I realized how much of a retard I looked like. Which reminds me. Any of you tail-wearing faggots want a rabbit tail?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2010)

I don't personally see anything wrong with wearing a tail in public...when you are attending yanno...a furmeet? That's just me though. As for why wear them? They make cute ass-essories.


----------



## Gavrill (May 19, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't personally see anything wrong with wearing a tail in public...when you are attending yanno...I furmeet? That's just me though. As for why wear them? They make cute ass-essories.


If only there were more furmeets in my area :<

I only have time to wear tails like, once a year maybe? So it just feels like there's no reason to keep em.


----------



## Elessara (May 19, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> The problem is furs who don't wear their appurtenances in public have no way of telling the public we're not all like that -- unless we start wearing T-shirts that say "WE'RE NOT ALL LIKE THAT" with a picture of an eared and tailed fur underneath.


 
I would wear this shirt along with my ear and tail set. :V

Call me what you wish, but I just don't care what people might think of of me and my mother, friends, and 4yr boyfriend has realized this. :3 It's not just "furry" stuff either...


----------



## Icky (May 19, 2010)

I can't see myself ever having an interest in either ears or a tail.

Or anything publicly saying I'm a furry, really.


----------



## kuwaizair (May 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> For the last weeks I've been here I've heard a lot of stories of furries saying how their parents flipped out because they're wearing tails and/or ears or whatever.
> 
> Which just makes me wonder, why do you NEED to wear that shit in public? It doesn't matter if you're furry or not, it's out of the norm and some people will freak out because of it. That's why my tail's picking up dust right now, I'm saving it for a place where it might be useful, like a furry convention.
> 
> Fursuits I can sort of understand because they at least keep you anonymous, but ears and tails are a mystery to me. Why do you so desperately need to flaunt those things?




I got thrown out of 2 topics on Chickensmoothie.com's forum for being like that

1) if you are  a therian "it feels right", your animal soul was ment to have a tail, there for wearing one is like, a Christain wearing a cross I guess

2) bitchfests/bawwfests over banning tails and ears in school is justified, it's the same as people harping on banning your religion's garb. how dare they cramp one's style and freedom of expression

3) as a furry. you feel closer to your fandom/life style, it is only natural to

4) I have no clue why wear that stuff in public

5) it gives you something to baww about when you come home, go on the computer and cry about the mocking and dirty looks you got

6) it is a pure and harmless expression of identity, and it lets people know what you are into

7) again, it helps get intune with your 'other self', i guess it like wearing jewelry of your astrological sign

8) it is furry regalia, if you are goth, you wear goth things. if you are SKA, you wear checkers(or so I'm told) 

9) it lets one see people's true colors, only mean people will gawk, mock, question and instill dress code on one.

10) again, self expression, Furry Pride, is a brave thing, and it shows you are fearless and don't care what other people think, you wear that and tell the world "I'ma wolfie!" then don't understand it when furphobs disagree with you

this i learned from the forum.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 19, 2010)

kuwaizair said:


> I got thrown out of 2 topics on Chickensmoothie.com's forum for being like that
> 
> 1) if you are  a therian "it feels right", your animal soul was ment to have a tail, there for wearing one is like, a Christain wearing a cross I guess
> 
> ...


Interesting but none of those really apply to me.

I just think it feels wonderful to have a tail hanging out of your butt. And yes, I realize how disturbing that sounds, but I've still got standards and would not wear it outside of my house or a furry convention.


----------



## Irreverent (May 19, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> That's just me though. As for why wear them? They make cute ass-essories.



But you look good in cute ass-essories!    Cute is easy to pull off when you actually look hot.

When you look like a 40-something, 20lb-over weight, pasty white computer nerd (who at least owns his own basement) "cute"  is a harder look to pull off.   I'll save wearing a tail for Halloween or Cons.


----------



## Marietta (May 19, 2010)

For me, I just like wearing one. Also people always seem to get out of the way when I'm dressed freaky.
Which means I don't have to push through crowds of people and I get to my destination in half the time.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Interesting but none of those really apply to me.
> 
> I just think it feels wonderful to have a tail hanging out of your butt.


 
Oh murr.


----------



## Tally (May 19, 2010)

I wouldn't wear any of that, because honestly I think it looks retarded, but why are you so desperate to look how people want you to look? 

Originality>Another guy in a suit


----------



## Tally (May 19, 2010)

kuwaizair said:


> 1) if you are  a therian "it feels right", your animal soul was ment to have a tail, there for wearing one is like, a Christain wearing a cross I guess


Furryism is a new religion I heard. 
Like why would being a furry ever be a hobby?! No, we are all like the few crazy people who really think they are animals.

In fact, we could yiff every Sunday.


----------



## Bir (May 19, 2010)

Dude, I wear my tails because I sell them, and because I love them. 

Not to mention I've never met ANYONE that has hated me because of my tail. Two old ladies in McDonalds loved them when my friends and I walked in with our ears and tails. : /

All over the metra and blue lines people loved them. I've never met a parent who hated them. I've even worn mine to walmart when I facepainted kids for Halloween, and I didn't see one parent who said "You can't get your face painted because that girl is wearing a tail." Most people just wanted to touch it. : /

So I think people who get negative responses are doing something wrong, and I think wearing my tail is fun. It's like pretending I'm a kid again, and having nothing to worry about and just having fun. : 3


----------



## Oovie (May 19, 2010)

I think you'd be much cooler walking around with a Wikus Prawn arm.


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because they are attention whoring  douchebags.


quite true.

But if you really want attention dress up in "tank girl" style punk stuff, rocket bewbs get my attention every time.
And it doesn't taint any particular fandumb


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 19, 2010)

Tally said:


> Furryism is a new religion I heard.
> Like why would being a furry ever be a hobby?! No, we are all like the few crazy people who really think they are animals.
> 
> In fact, we could yiff every Sunday.


I seriously hope furry doesn't turn into some weird ass church or religion, i wouldn't be able to stand it


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> I seriously hope furry doesn't turn into some weird ass church or religion, i wouldn't be able to stand it



well if there was a "furry" religion i think it would be a blend of 
The cult of Frith and Saturnalian orgys  ...woud it would have to be done on saturaday

that pretty horrifying though....


----------



## Summercat (May 19, 2010)

Personally?

I do it because I can and want to. It's also part of my mission statement to make people's days more interesting.


----------



## Bir (May 19, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Personally?
> 
> I do it because I can and want to. It's also part of my mission statement to make people's days more interesting.




This.


I love seeing the awkward expression on people's faces. x3

Everyone needs a little something different every once in a while.


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2010)

Bir said:


> This.
> I love seeing the awkward expression on people's faces. x3
> Everyone needs a little something different every once in a while.



i LOVE this answer...so be different...
ears on you head is as old as time, its not different its just not frequent 
get some imagination people, glue a model of a nuke to a old hat a trim it with glitter fur...ect, lordy if you want to be different or original you have to make it up your self
>.<


----------



## Kazdrax (May 19, 2010)

I'd like to get yellowed mirrored sunglasses with a black slit pupil in the center of each lens like reptile eyes, and maybe put some horns on my hood or on a hat. That sounds fun.


----------



## Summercat (May 19, 2010)

Gnome said:


> i LOVE this answer...so be different...
> ears on you head is as old as time, its not different its just not frequent
> get some imagination people, glue a model of a nuke to a old hat a trim it with glitter fur...ect, lordy if you want to be different or original you have to make it up your self
> >.<



Forced originality sucks. Period. See: Sparkledogs, Summerchimera.

With wearing a tail in public, I'm already wearing something that most people don't see every day. It's different ENOUGH.

I'm not striving for unique. I gave that up a while ago =P


----------



## Tally (May 19, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> I seriously hope furry doesn't turn into some weird ass church or religion, i wouldn't be able to stand it



The way to make a million dollars is to start a religion. I shall name it Scientolo- erm I mean, Furritology.


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Forced originality sucks. Period. See: Sparkledogs, Summerchimera.
> With wearing a tail in public, I'm already wearing something that most people don't see every day. It's different ENOUGH.
> I'm not striving for unique. I gave that up a while ago =P



never said it had to be forced.

different enough? Ok judge Summers.

Stopped striving to be unique, im sorry  :\


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 19, 2010)

Tally said:


> Furryism is a new religion I heard.
> Like why would being a furry ever be a hobby?! No, we are all like the few crazy people who really think they are animals.
> 
> In fact, *we could yiff every Sunday*.


 
I don't agree with the religion part, but agree with this part!


----------



## Bir (May 19, 2010)

Gnome said:


> i LOVE this answer...so be different...
> ears on you head is as old as time, its not different its just not frequent
> get some imagination people, glue a model of a nuke to a old hat a trim it with glitter fur...ect, lordy if you want to be different or original you have to make it up your self
> >.<




But "Not frequent" could mean the same as "different."


----------



## Usarise (May 19, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Personally?
> 
> *I do it because I can* and want to. It's also part of my mission statement to make people's days more interesting.


 This ^ is one of my favorite reasons to do stuff.


----------



## Summercat (May 19, 2010)

Gnome said:


> never said it had to be forced.
> 
> different enough? Ok judge Summers.
> 
> Stopped striving to be unique, im sorry  :\



I am what I am, and worrying how unique or similar I am is just going to result in crappy decisions.

I'm going to strive to be me. If that's going to result in a bunch of copies, well, then I've got similar tastes to a lot of people.


----------



## Leon (May 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This ^ is one of my favorite reasons to do stuff.


 I wonder if hitler used this excuse... >.>


----------



## Usarise (May 19, 2010)

leon said:


> I wonder if hitler used this excuse... >.>


 I bet he did.... Did you know hitlet had STDs?  He _did _a lot of stuff.


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

I'm not interested in the slightest at the possibility of wearing a tail or ears, and that opinion is unlikely to ever change. I'm a very casual furry, not to mention I personally think they look 'odd.' I'm definitely not rude enough to go up to someone and tell them to take it off, but I don't exactly think it looks good either.

That and wearing colorful ears and a tail is fodder for insults when you're planning on joining the military.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 19, 2010)

i already look like an idiot in public and shamed myself far enough im not goin to put on some getup to make people wonder more about my personal life and my sex life


----------



## Danale (May 19, 2010)

A tiny part of me is wondering if ears and possibly tails will become the next fashion trend. After whatsherface, Avril Lavigne wore that hoodie with little devil horns on the top when she was a judge on American Idol, I've been noticing more and more hipster teens wearing beanie caps with ears or the like on them.

I think for some people it's just another fashion accessory. For some others, it's because they want to shout to the rest of the world just how much of an inner animal/furry soul they have.

I would never wear a tail in public, but I wore one at a con for one evening. Was fun to dance with. I weirded out my friends, too.  Sometimes it's fun to do something different once in a while.


----------



## Miryhis (May 19, 2010)

I don't see the problem wearing them at a furmeet or a con...or just 'because' or something to the effect of that. The problem is that the reason most people are giving is "because I feel the need to"... and then people are comparing it to wearing a cross... I just don't think it's the same. Scratch that, I know it's not the same. There's just so much more behind a cross than ears and tails. I'm not bashing anyone, I just don't want two different things compared as the same thing. And if any one is wondering I don't casually wear ears or a tail, I only wear them if my University is having Oktoberfest or Spring Weekend.

On the note of spicing up people's lives, I think it's WHO wears the tail if they decide to wear it randomly. A 40 year-old wearing a tail is going to give the wrong impression... sorry. While I really don't care if you wear them, just don't complain if people criticize you. That's the part that bothers me, you put your self in that situation by choice. If someone makes fun of you then too bad. But always remember, there's safety in numbers c: And it's like some other people said, depending on where you like people might not treat you as harshly. 

As far as fursuits go, you're not likely to get the amount of negative reaction in my opinion... as long as it isn't one of the scary suits (and you're not alone). I'll let the reader judge what a scary suit would be x3 I'm pretty sure the reason people wear suits and ears and tail is to have fun... but please be mindful of your surroundings.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 19, 2010)

I wore ears and a tail out in public. I didn't get any hate.


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 19, 2010)

Well, if you know that people are gonna flip out when you wear ears and a tail in public, don't do it if you feel shy or in shame.

I don't do that.XD My mom will think me suspicious...I don't want her to find out.owo


----------



## Bir (May 19, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I wore ears and a tail out in public. I didn't get any hate.



I know I've never gotten any hate either. : / A lot of people I know wear tails, and so far nobody has said ANYTHING about getting negative feedback.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 19, 2010)

First of all how do your parents not know you have ears and a tail?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> If only there were more furmeets in my area :<
> 
> I only have time to wear tails like, once a year maybe? So it just feels like there's no reason to keep em.



I can understand that. If it's not something you are going to wear often I can understand not wanting to have one or not feeling it necessary.

Where I live though there is a rather well organized fur-meet that happens once a month. Sometimes we also get non official meets in-between for events non mods plan.

So the tails I've made for myself get worn pretty often. I don't stick to one species tail because sometimes what I am wearing just doesn't go with a particular tail. Plus it's good way to advertise that I make tails along with Zeke. We get interest from people going to the meets when they see the well made tails.

But if you look beyond the fake ones even wearing a real tail can have a good reason behind it. I'm very much anti-PETA and the wearing of a real tail every day I am down at the college is actually a form of expression. Sort of like when people wear shirts that state a cause.

When PETA-philes see the tail they really rage. I guess it's the troll part of me that sqee's in delight to see the rage in their eyes. What they feel is pretty close to what I feel when it think about....back on topic.

About what Bir said I've never gotten any hate from wearing tails at all, same as what she says. I suppose taking into consideration what Irreverent pointed out, when you have the body for it sometimes it's easier to get away with it. Being a girl also helps to get away with things. It's not right I suppose but it's how it is.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 19, 2010)

I just don't care, and I love having my tail, it feels amazing.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 19, 2010)

Ears and tail should not really be worn in public unless you just don't give a fuck. 
But a hat with ears is different, so where it whenever/wherever the hell you want.   
And at conventions, they should be worn with pride.


----------



## Apollo (May 19, 2010)

If it weren't long enough for people to step on it, I'd wear a tail. Ears? not so much.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 19, 2010)

yeah i only wear a tail, no ears.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because they are attention whoring douchebags.



that needs to get "this"-ed a few more times.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 19, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> Ears and tail should not really be worn in public unless you just don't give a fuck.
> But a hat with ears is different, so where it whenever/wherever the hell you want.
> And at conventions, they should be worn with pride.



That made me think of that one mickey mouse hat you get from disney world...


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Seems like a pointless fix, just replacing "douche" with "retard".




Douchetard. Thar, fix'd.


----------



## VoidBat (May 20, 2010)

They can be worn for a number of reasons.
Cons, attention whoring or for provocation etc etc. 

As for me, no. I'm not that kind of guy who would wear such things.


----------



## Bir (May 20, 2010)

Haha.

Hot Topic sells tails now. -Just learned that-


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> For the last weeks I've been here I've heard a lot of stories of furries saying how their parents flipped out because they're wearing tails and/or ears or whatever.
> 
> Which just makes me wonder, why do you NEED to wear that shit in public? It doesn't matter if you're furry or not, it's out of the norm and some people will freak out because of it. That's why my tail's picking up dust right now, I'm saving it for a place where it might be useful, like a furry convention.
> 
> Fursuits I can sort of understand because they at least keep you anonymous, but ears and tails are a mystery to me. Why do you so desperately need to flaunt those things?



because i mean
who gives a fuck what the societal norm is? 
If someone wants to wear a tail then good for them. They have the confidence to do it. People get way too hung up on what other people think of them.
I mean, you shouldn't wear one to a job interview, or to work. But I mean, around campus? sure why not. Who cares! Around the town? Thats your call! 

I mean, I wore a tail at Governor's School and I was known as the raccoon girl. 
it was pretty funny, I like had a following. 0_o


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 20, 2010)

Bir said:


> Haha.
> 
> Hot Topic sells tails now. -Just learned that-



Can we burn the hot topic down now?

Dammit I can't find any clips on Youtube of what I want

[yt]be7lmtdYhHQ[/yt]

This will do.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 20, 2010)

Just came across this on my list of furry quotations I've been compiling for a while:
*â€œYou offer me ears and a tail, and Iâ€™ll go anywhere.â€*

  Sigourney Weaver on accepting the role of a Naâ€™vi alien in _Avatar._
  The Daily Show 14 December 2009


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 20, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Just came across this on my list of furry quotations I've been compiling for a while:
> *â€œYou offer me ears and a tail, and Iâ€™ll go anywhere.â€*
> 
> Sigourney Weaver on accepting the role of a Naâ€™vi alien in _Avatar._
> The Daily Show 14 December 2009


Are you sure she didn't mean money? Because I can't think of another reason someone would join Avatar with a script like that.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 20, 2010)

exactly -.-


----------



## Aleu (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because they are attention whoring douchebags.



...TwT



CombatRaccoon said:


> because i mean
> who gives a fuck what the societal norm is?
> If someone wants to wear a tail then good for them. They have the confidence to do it. People get way too hung up on what other people think of them.
> I mean, you shouldn't wear one to a job interview, or *to work*. But I mean, around campus? sure why not. Who cares! Around the town? Thats your call!
> ...


I've been asked to wear mine at work so I did and still do but only on casual fridays.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ...TwT


You are an exception.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Are you sure she didn't mean money? Because I can't think of another reason someone would join Avatar with a script like that.



I don't think anyone joined (or went to see) Avatar because of its script...


----------



## ADF (May 21, 2010)

I don't and wouldn't wear that sort of gear in public.

However I don't get why people shouldn't be allowed to, plenty of retarded looking sub cultures are tolerated with their appearance in public. Someone wearing black baggy cloths during summer, chains hanging out everywhere, big ass belt, random padlocks and zips all over them, messed up black hair (my sister a few years back)... perfectly ok. Tail? Then it's apparently stupid.

As far as I'm concerned it is nothing more than a numbers game, the more of a particular group of idiots there are; the more socially acceptable it is in public.


----------



## Debacle (May 21, 2010)

ADF said:


> Tail? Then it's apparently stupid.



Ah yeah, you're right. But at the same time, people from an outside perspective might see wearing a tail as weird because they are insecure about who they are and need to reflect on this by wearing a part of a animals anatomy. And therefore it is "Unacceptable" morally. You should be able to wear what you want by rights and not be judged, but things don't really work like that. As far as Emo and goth type subcultures go, those people are still human. They just decorate themselves differently, but they're still human.

Wearing a tail means a person is pretending to be something different all together. Which in an outsiders eyes, is odd and exploitable. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> I don't think anyone joined (or went to see) Avatar because of its script...


Point made, I know I wouldn't. That movie is going to give me nightmares.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Point made, I know I wouldn't. That movie is going to give me nightmares.



We could always restart the 'Avatar - Furry or Not?' debate...

I just had a great idea for AnthroCon - I think I'll make up some T-shirts reading "PLAINCLOTHES FURRY"to sell at the con.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 21, 2010)

Debacle said:


> Ah yeah, you're right. But at the same time, people from an outside perspective might see wearing a tail as weird because they are insecure about who they are and need to reflect on this by wearing a part of a animals anatomy. And therefore it is "Unacceptable" morally. You should be able to wear what you want by rights and not be judged, but things don't really work like that. As far as Emo and goth type subcultures go, those people are still human. They just decorate themselves differently, but they're still human.
> 
> Wearing a tail means a person is pretending to be something different all together. Which in an outsiders eyes, is odd and exploitable. That's what I think anyway.



A question, do you honestly believe that when a person wears a tail they are pretending to be something other than who they are? Or is this just a commentary in general on how an outsider might perceive someone wearing a tail?

It's a big grand sweeping generalization to decide people who wear tails are insecure about who they are and are pretending to be something they are not.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> We could always restart the 'Avatar - Furry or Not?' debate...
> 
> I just had a great idea for AnthroCon - I think I'll make up some T-shirts reading "PLAINCLOTHES FURRY"to sell at the con.


I'd say it doesn't but it just seems to have this universal furry appeal. But I dunno, Avatar pales in comparison to How to Train Your Dragon in terms of furry popularity. Personally I think the movie looks terrible.

And the shirt idea is great, I'd probably wear one of those.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd say it doesn't but it just seems to have this universal furry appeal. But I dunno, Avatar pales in comparison to How to Train Your Dragon in terms of furry popularity. Personally I think the movie looks terrible.
> 
> And the shirt idea is great, I'd probably wear one of those.



So would I. 

Fursuits seems like a lot of trouble, and this sounds like the next best thing.

~Mrow


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd say it doesn't but it just seems to have this universal furry appeal. But I dunno, Avatar pales in comparison to How to Train Your Dragon in terms of furry popularity. Personally I think the movie looks terrible.
> 
> And the shirt idea is great, I'd probably wear one of those.


 
As a cat person myself, I don't consider the Na'vi cat people. That being said, they do have amazingly feline traits.

Let me tell you, if an Avatar fandom ever pops up, they're going to have to take a lot of hell from furry bashers, always having to say, "We're not furries!"

But I digress.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> As a cat person myself, I don't consider the Na'vi cat people. That being said, they do have amazingly feline traits.
> 
> Let me tell you, if an Avatar fandom ever pops up, they're going to have to take a lot of hell from furry bashers, always having to say, "We're not furries!"
> 
> But I digress.


There already are Na'vi otherkin (people who believe they have the spirits of Na'vi). It's horrifying.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> There already are Na'vi otherkin (people who believe they have the spirits of Na'vi). It's horrifying.


This statement made me ill


----------



## Debacle (May 21, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> A question, do you honestly believe that when a person wears a tail they are pretending to be something other than who they are? Or is this just a commentary in general on how an outsider might perceive someone wearing a tail?
> 
> It's a big grand sweeping generalization to decide people who wear tails are insecure about who they are and are pretending to be something they are not.



It is a guess at what a outside perception might see it as. Not my own views at all.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 21, 2010)

Has anyone actually seen or worn horns (not devil horns)?


----------



## Debacle (May 21, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> Has anyone actually seen or worn horns (not devil horns)?


I've seen a person wear ram horns to a convention before.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> There already are Na'vi otherkin (people who believe they have the spirits of Na'vi). It's horrifying.


 
I've heard of them. They're called environmentalists. :lol:


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 21, 2010)

here's my problem with ears/tail:

in furries, you gain an entire new spectrum of personality and expression because of the animal features involved.  The two biggest ones are ears and tails.  They're highly expressive and can show a variety of moods and feelings.

Then stuff you wear in public is rigid and fake with no life to them.  There's no real expression there, and its kinda disappointing.


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Then stuff you wear in public is rigid and fake with no life to them. There's no real expression there, and its kinda disappointing.


 this is true... but remember!  when wearing a tail, you can play with it all the time!


----------



## TeeJay the GolFaux (May 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> For the last weeks I've been here I've heard a lot of stories of furries saying how their parents flipped out because they're wearing tails and/or ears or whatever.
> 
> Which just makes me wonder, why do you NEED to wear that shit in public? It doesn't matter if you're furry or not, it's out of the norm and some people will freak out because of it. That's why my tail's picking up dust right now, I'm saving it for a place where it might be useful, like a furry convention.
> 
> Fursuits I can sort of understand because they at least keep you anonymous, but ears and tails are a mystery to me. Why do you so desperately need to flaunt those things?


 
I have 4 tails and 2 ears. I do not wear anything to show that I have them, because I use my imagination to make them feel real to me 

In my opinion these people that are doing this do this because they do not care what other people think because they love themselves and they will do what they want regardless of what other people may think. If that is true, GOOD FOR YOU! BREAK THE BARS OF SOCIETY! ITS ABOUT TIME! 

Besides its just cloth and crap anyways... Its just like wearing clothes just more creative... imho.


----------



## Conker (May 21, 2010)

I'd like to try a tail to see what all the god damn fuss is about

But not in public :V


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

leon said:


> I would do it just becuase I don't care what other people think. If you think I look like a douche becuase I wana wear a tail in public, I honestly don't give a shit. :3



I admire you bro.


----------



## Wulfe (May 21, 2010)

I dont get whats with all the fuss of wearing a tail and or ears in public...There complete strangers who the fuck cares? Just do what you wanna do


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> here's my problem with ears/tail:
> 
> in furries, you gain an entire new spectrum of personality and expression because of the animal features involved.  The two biggest ones are ears and tails.  They're highly expressive and can show a variety of moods and feelings.
> 
> Then stuff you wear in public is rigid and fake with no life to them.  There's no real expression there, and its kinda disappointing.



If you know how to do it, you can make a tail that actually isn't stiff and rigid.


----------



## Das Fluffinpuff (Jun 6, 2010)

The people who wear the ears/tails do it because they enjoy it. To me it's similar to wearing a ton of tattoos, crazy colored hair, unusual piercings, whatever. It makes them happy and doesn't hurt anybody.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 6, 2010)

Bir said:


> This.
> 
> 
> I love seeing the awkward expression on people's faces. x3
> ...



Indeed...
Always wanted a tail 
Never could have one 
Might never be able to have one Either 
Living in a fashion wasteland 
Suuuuucks.... 
Would wear one almost everywhere.. :3
Never for Attention... only to have a soft tail around so I don't get lonely


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

FuReNzIc said:


> Indeed...
> Always wanted a tail
> Never could have one
> Might never be able to have one Either
> ...


Um, wearing a tail would look rather odd to most people no matter where you wear it. I'm pretty sure people who wear tails don't really care what people think of them.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Um, wearing a tail would look rather odd to most people no matter where you wear it. I'm pretty sure people who wear tails don't really care what people think of them.



It wouldn't look that odd in San Francisco.


----------



## Das Fluffinpuff (Jun 6, 2010)

It wouldn't look odd in Seattle either... especially the Capitol Hill district of Seattle.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 6, 2010)

Why you ask? Because I don't give a fuck how other people see me. I do what I like. Why are you being such a drama whore and whining about what I do?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Why you ask? Because I don't give a fuck how other people see me. I do what I like. *Why are you being such a drama whore and whining* about what I do?


_IRONY_


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

why is it that all people who wear tails are drama whores?


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> why is it that all people who wear tails are drama whores?


Why can't all people that question the ones who wear the ears and tails get it through their thick skulls that we do it because we like it? Thread after thread after thread of furries bitching about other furries that have the balls to wear something they don't have the balls to wear. It's so tedious. That is why we have an issue with it.


----------



## Blitz (Jun 6, 2010)

I like tails because I think it's a great accessory.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

well if i had only a single tail and ears ya i probably wouldn't wear them but since i have a fursuit i honestly like to take it out more than once a year. i've worn it to school 3 times and i've taken a walk in the park once (now that was fun)


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jun 6, 2010)

freezethewolf said:


> well if i had only a single tail and ears ya i probably wouldn't wear them but since i have a fursuit i honestly like to take it out more than once a year. i've worn it to school 3 times and i've taken a walk in the park once (now that was fun)



What kinds of reactions did you get?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Why can't all people that question the ones who wear the ears and tails get it through their thick skulls that we do it because we like it? Thread after thread after thread of furries bitching about other furries that have the balls to wear something they don't have the balls to wear. It's so tedious. That is why we have an issue with it.



I think you misunderstood me. I meant why are they considered drama whores?


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 6, 2010)

freezethewolf said:


> well if i had only a single tail and ears ya i probably wouldn't wear them but since i have a fursuit i honestly like to take it out more than once a year. i've worn it to school 3 times and i've taken a walk in the park once (now that was fun)


Okay, I have to know how that walk in the park went. Were there other people around? How did they react? I'm picturing a mother bending over a baby carriage, she starts to stand up straight, freezes, and stares as you walk by. XD


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Okay, I have to know how that walk in the park went. Were there other people around? How did they react? I'm picturing a mother bending over a baby carriage, she starts to stand up straight, freezes, and stares as you walk by. XD


this is also for alpine ya well i got way more weird stairs that high fives but get this i walk over and BAM there is a b day party so i run over and start jumping around and all these kids started to hug me and were really happy. i couldn't believe my luck! but other than that id walk by and people would snicker and laugh (i didn't care though)


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I meant why are they considered drama whores?


I might have just answered your question through my own misunderstanding. Damn. :/ However I don't know what makes it drama whoring either. 

Some people get it in their heads that the ear and tail wearers are attention whores, thus making them some kind of other whore as well. Not sure man. I wish I knew the logic in that one myself.

I don't have the money yet for a suit partial or otherwise, yet. So I wear what I have. It makes me happy, I can make people's lives a little more surreal, and in general I've gotten positive responses to my gear. I like seeing other people smile.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Once upon a time I bought an ear hat at an anime convention...  I wore it once and gave it to my younger cousin because I didn't feel I was wearing it enough.  :V  Same goes for all the tails I've made myself.

Totally agree with you OP, there's no need to flaunt furry around in public, especially if it shows your face.
http://www.rivercatsmainecoons.com/...inecoons.com/_uimages/Euphratesnoinitials.jpg


----------



## Attaman (Jun 6, 2010)

Personally, I don't get how someone can say it feels _right_.  Actually, I sort-of can, but probably not for the reason they give.  If you wear / use something long enough, it becomes habitual:  When I head out, I almost always have a wallet in my right pocket.  It just feels right, because for the last six years it's how I've always gone out.

The catch?  It only began feeling natural after about _two to three years_, following the pattern at least six days / week.  This excuse doesn't work when you're talking about putting a tail / ears on once or twice a week and have only done it for about a month.  I mean, I know it may have taken a while in my wallet example, but taking a thirtieth or less time to go from "Huh, maybe I'll start doing [x]" to "OMG THIS IS THE ONLY WAY" is absurd.

For the "we LIKE doing it" argument, there's no direct argument against why you do it:  You do it because you like it, and we can't tell you what you do and don't like (at least not without a few sessions and some experience with psychology to get down to the basics).  However, it doesn't make things any less tactful to go out to the grocery store wearing a two foot long tail and look ready to murder someone when they give you a second glance.  

For the "It makes us feel more furry" argument:  You're human.  Fucking deal with it.  Furthermore, tails and ears - if I'm not mistaken - were claimed by the _anime_ fandom first and foremost.  This one is one of the few I'm against right off the bat as it often times causes an almost dangerous level of attachment to both the tail / ears and how people _should_ react to you displaying your "true self".


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Personally, I don't get how someone can say it feels _right_.  Actually, I sort-of can, but probably not for the reason they give.  If you wear / use something long enough, it becomes habitual:  When I head out, I almost always have a wallet in my right pocket.  It just feels right, because for the last six years it's how I've always gone out.
> 
> The catch?  It only began feeling natural after about _two to three years_, following the pattern at least six days / week.  This excuse doesn't work when you're talking about putting a tail / ears on once or twice a week and have only done it for about a month.  I mean, I know it may have taken a while in my wallet example, but taking a thirtieth or less time to go from "Huh, maybe I'll start doing [x]" to "OMG THIS IS THE ONLY WAY" is absurd.
> 
> ...


nicely put, all really true


----------



## Bir (Jun 6, 2010)

-shrugs-

I like having a tail. Whether it represents the furry fandom or not, it's a cool extra limb to have. Just because I wear it doesn't mean I'm asking for attention. I'm certainly not a drama whore. I just like wearing it because it's different. Children have so much fun because every day is a new adventure. Maybe wearing a tail, for me, is breaking the norm of growing up, and I get to pretend I'm someone else for a little while. 


Jeez. It doesn't need to have a thread. Some people just like wearing tails, is all. 

And I wonder. Nothing to do with tails specifically, but... why do so many furries hate showing they're a furry? It's very annoying. You either like it or you don't, in my opinion. It's not such a huge deal to like furry artwork and accessories. If you're afraid to show you're different, or if you're afraid to have fun, then why the hell are you here?


Just some thoughts.


----------



## Das Fluffinpuff (Jun 6, 2010)

In the end, the most offensive people of all are those who think their opinion is so important that they have the right to tell others what to do. The only exception should be if the person is doing something harmful, and what harm can ears and tails do?

"It weirds me out" is not a good enough reason to impose your will on others.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> For the last weeks I've been here I've heard a lot of stories of furries saying how their parents flipped out because they're wearing tails and/or ears or whatever.
> 
> Which just makes me wonder, why do you NEED to wear that shit in public? It doesn't matter if you're furry or not, it's out of the norm and some people will freak out because of it. That's why my tail's picking up dust right now, I'm saving it for a place where it might be useful, like a furry convention.
> 
> Fursuits I can sort of understand because they at least keep you anonymous, but ears and tails are a mystery to me. Why do you so desperately need to flaunt those things?



why do anime nerds were "otaku" shirts? why do sports fan s wear their fave. sports jersey? why do gay people wear gay pride tees? and best question yet, why the fuck does it matter? I wear my ears and tail because it's fun, just like i wear my fave movie shirts for fun. and why have your tail be useless and pick up dust? use it. It's the same thing that if i wanted to wear my edward scissorhands tee with skull suspenders, how or why would it be any different then me wanting to wear a tail? their both odd. and i agree with bir 100%
basically, you're the one being the attention whore for thinking your right about this shit. no body's right. people are weird. there are furries and non furries who like to wear tails. get over it and move on with your life.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Um, wearing a tail would look rather odd to most people no matter where you wear it. I'm pretty sure people who wear tails don't really care what people think of them.



Oooh! Can I make some suggestions on where to wear a tail?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Oooh! Can I make some suggestions on where to wear a tail?



up your ass?


----------



## Soka (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have ears and a tail, but I would wear them if I had them. Probably not into public for no reason (I don't go to school and my job would probably fire me on the spot) but if I ever went to a furry con or a fur meet, then heck yeah, I'd wear them.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol, people actually wear tails and ears in public?
See, this is why I sort of don't even want to meet any furries, some of you seem to be the kind who is going to say things like "O murr" or other cheesy furry stuff in real life, which is.. well.. unacceptable.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 6, 2010)

Blitz said:


> I like tails because I think it's a great a*SS*essory.



Fixed.

That said I agree.
They are pretty much an accessory these days. Much like that useless but to some people nice looking necklace, or bracelet.



BroadSmak said:


> Lol, people actually wear tails and ears in  public?
> See, this is why I sort of don't even want to meet any furries, some of  you seem to be the kind who is going to say things like "O murr" or  other cheesy furry stuff in real life, which is.. well..  unacceptable.



You know the meet I go to....the public gives a wonderfully amazing reaction for the most part when it comes to the tails. Kids love it. Parents tend to smile and laugh. The people in the in between ages tend to ask questions and it opens up discussion as to that other side of the fandom that people don't get to see the media portray.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm even more hardcore.

I made myself a sachel made out of jackal fur and coyote.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 7, 2010)

Because I don't give a fuck about people ruining my fun, unless I need to,
in the cases of interviews and funerals and shit.

Also, because I'm girly enough that other people think it's cute.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Because I don't give a fuck about people ruining my fun, unless I need to,
> in the cases of interviews and funerals and shit.
> 
> Also, because I'm girly enough that other people think it's cute.


 

hahaha, people think it's cute on me, too 

I'm kind of a cute-in-a-dark-way girl, and I always wear black, and my tail matches and I always get compliments on it and my collar.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 7, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> hahaha, people think it's cute on me, too
> 
> I'm kind of a cute-in-a-dark-way girl, and I always wear black, and my tail matches and I always get compliments on it and my collar.



As has probably been already pointed out here, girls do get away with it better than guys at times for some reason or another. If you are halfway good looking guys tend to go "oh cute" but if it's on a guy apparently it's messed up or gay. It's kind of stupid but there it is, double standards of sorts.


----------



## Conker (Jun 7, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, because I'm girly enough that other people think it's cute.





Moonfall The Fox said:


> hahaha, people think it's cute on me, too
> 
> I'm kind of a cute-in-a-dark-way girl, and I always wear black, and my tail matches and I always get compliments on it and my collar.


You two cheat by having boobs and a vagina.

But you can't pee standing up, so HA!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 7, 2010)

Conker said:


> You two cheat by having boobs and a vagina.
> 
> But you can't pee standing up, so HA!


Oh trust.
I would trade my tits and vag for a penis, if my fiance wouldn't disown me and my penis would actually work right, any day.

Getting periods, getting backaches, shaving my legs, and pregnancy scares just aren't worth the "CUTE!" perk.
At least not IMO.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 7, 2010)

People can wear whatever they want, Plus if you really just looking around, Everything is the same, so why not "change" something a little and surpise people who would never think in there lives to see someone walk by with a tail  

It's your choice, As long as you keep it pg... and not go to the extreme.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know the meet I go to....the public gives a wonderfully amazing reaction for the most part when it comes to the tails. Kids love it. Parents tend to smile and laugh. The people in the in between ages tend to ask questions and it opens up discussion as to that other side of the fandom that people don't get to see the media portray.


It's a completely different thing if You do it at a place where everyone does it, I meant if people wear them in their everyday life, like when they go shopping and stuff..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 7, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> It's a completely different thing if You do it at a place where everyone does it, I meant if people wear them in their everyday life, like when they go shopping and stuff..



Well, to something like this I tend to offer the question "Can you pull it off?".

If you wear it everyday it becomes more like a fashion accessory. As such you have to ask "hey does it even look good on me?)

When you wear it at a meet it's part of the identity of the group and more obvious because you are with the group. When you wear it alone though, it's harder to establish that connection to furry when anime fans do the tail wearing too. As well as the ear wearing. Although furries do tend to have the nicer tails.

To be honest I'd rather see people wearing tails and ears as accessories than seeing mall trash decked out in things like ghetto wear, HT wear, or Meterosexual wannabe or slut wear. That's just me

If you can pull off the look more power too you. If you can't...there are worse things to do be doing fashion wise.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 7, 2010)

>furry
>public

lol wut?

I'm not sure if it's just me but If I wore my tail or collar or anything that implied anything other than the norm, even anything that suggested I'm bi I'd be promptly beaten or stabbed. 

maybe it's just that I live in a horrid suburb.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 7, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> >furry
> >public
> 
> lol wut?
> ...


How does furry=bi?

I think you are right though. I probably does depend on where you live. Here you are likely to see people dressed as drag queens and the like on any given day. So it isn't out of the norm as much as it is rare.

I would LOVE to go to the drag queen burger joint wearing my ears and tail.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 7, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> How does furry=bi?
> 
> I think you are right though. I probably does depend on where you live. Here you are likely to see people dressed as drag queens and the like on any given day. So it isn't out of the norm as much as it is rare.
> 
> I would LOVE to go to the drag queen burger joint wearing my ears and tail.



furry=/=bi

I meant that even if I did or wore anything that implied I was bi let alone furry around where I live I'd be in trouble. So, people think I'm bi/gay, I better be careful, If I walked down the street wearing my tail and collar I better start running.

Only time I'd wear anything like that or fursuit is in the privacy of my own home where I'm comfortable.


----------



## zakova (Jun 7, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Can people be proud of being human, instead of something they're not?



why be proud of being human when you know your not?

also- wearing tails and ears does not make you a douche it just means you are expressing yourself comfortably. =^.^=


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 7, 2010)

zakova said:


> why be proud of being human when you know your not?
> 
> also- wearing tails and ears does not make you a douche it just means you are expressing yourself comfortably. =^.^=


yup.
not to mention the people who wear ears and tails have more balls then anyone who makes fun of them.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 7, 2010)

zakova said:


> why be proud of being human when you know your not?


wat. All furries are human, they're just fans of cartoon animals. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> wat. All furries are human, they're just fans of cartoon animals. Nothing more, nothing less.



That's your personal definition, others have different views but it doesn't make your opinion any less valid. It's just different for everyone, general consensus though would be we're just fans of anthro animals.


----------



## Conker (Jun 7, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Oh trust.
> I would trade my tits and vag for a penis, if my fiance wouldn't disown me and my penis would actually work right, any day.
> 
> Getting periods, getting backaches, shaving my legs, and pregnancy scares just aren't worth the "CUTE!" perk.
> At least not IMO.


No doubt 

Hip hip harrah for being a male :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 8, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> >furry
> >public
> 
> lol wut?
> ...



Hmm...

Well, there was a sex offender living a couple doors down from me, and now there's drug dealers in that house...  then there's the proximity to bars...  all the drunks coming up this way late at night...  the neighbors who wanted us to call the fire department because there was a fire in their grill...  the house a few blocks down where someone cut their hands open, went out a second floor window, and left bloodstains on the outside wall...  that was another drug house, by the way...  

And yet, nobody would kill me if I wore that stuff.  Laugh, sure.  Ridicule, sure.  Maybe i'd even get beat up.  But killed?  Don't think so.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Well, there was a sex offender living a couple doors down from me, and now there's drug dealers in that house...  then there's the proximity to bars...  all the drunks coming up this way late at night...  the neighbors who wanted us to call the fire department because there was a fire in their grill...  the house a few blocks down where someone cut their hands open, went out a second floor window, and left bloodstains on the outside wall...  that was another drug house, by the way...
> 
> And yet, nobody would kill me if I wore that stuff.  Laugh, sure.  Ridicule, sure.  Maybe i'd even get beat up.  But killed?  Don't think so.



I'm not going to get into a "where I live is worse than yours" because that'd imply I'm proud of this shit hole.

You don't have to look different to get jumped, you don't even have to be alone, I've been jumped three times, once ended up with a cracked jaw, broken nose and a concussion, it was completely random and unprovoked, they didn't even take anything just kept yelling their own names. Getting a reputation means alot to some of these people. A month ago a guy was stabbed a block away from me in broard daylight, they took his wallet and left him hospital in a critical condition. I won't even mention the bird cage or places like broardie.

If I was in your situation I'd be better off.


----------



## Akro (Jun 8, 2010)

Err...Despite what the entire first page said (was to lazy to read the rest) I started wearing a tail to school because it felt special wearing it for 1, and 2, It was fun screwing with people, because everytime someone or a group of people make fun of me, I can counter them easily, then everyone gives up and I can smile in the win I attained.


----------



## Smith & Wesson (Jun 8, 2010)

Back when I was a teenage rebel I would just to irritate them. 

Not into the costuming anymore though.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Jun 8, 2010)

I live in a college town where things like that are fine.  I do wear mine sometimes.  It's subtle and often just peeking out from under a coat.  Most people's reactions are fairly positive.  I do it because I love coyotes and it's started some wonderful conversations.  I've even had people approach me asking where they could buy one for themselves!  I don't do the ear thing though, except on winter hats.  Even non-furries where those from time to time XD.


----------



## Tao (Jun 8, 2010)

The only one I've ever seen wearing ears and tails is the creepy fat girl that sits alone at lunch. To me, ears and tails are more anime stuff for someone to be a kawaii neko uguuuuuuu with.


----------



## Tally (Jun 8, 2010)

This thread made me want to go buy ears and tails...



Faris said:


> The only one I've ever seen wearing ears and tails is the creepy fat girl that sits alone at lunch. To me, ears and tails are more anime stuff for someone to be a kawaii neko uguuuuuuu with.



Go sit with her and tell her you're a furry too!


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol, i'm trying to get myself a tail(not ears -.-)


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Faris said:


> The only one I've ever seen wearing ears and tails is the creepy fat girl that sits alone at lunch. To me, ears and tails are more anime stuff for someone to be a kawaii neko uguuuuuuu with.


 I think with our furry instincts we can easily tell which are furries and which are kawaiis. I never wear ears first off, I think it would just be silly, especially if they fall of in front of people.


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 9, 2010)

I wouldn't say anyone is brave for wearing tails/ears in public. They're more or so accessories, it's like saying "wow, you're brave for wearing that necklace". I think it's ok to wear them sometimes, like at a meet or con... or occasionally. I just don't see why you should wear them daily and all the time. Maybe it's because I'm stuck in my home town and trying to find a job... and if I did something like that they wouldn't consider hiring. You never know who works where and that person that gave you a dirty look is probably the manager at the store you want to work at. Tail wearing definitely something you do after you're hired x3 In the end, I don't think it matters, you're not going to get a Badge of Honor for doing it and you're not hurting anyone. So do whatever you want.

lol, I like that furry instincts bit x3


----------



## blackjack94 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd wear my tail only if I was out with friends or at a convention. It's just for fun, and if you're not bothered by weird looks anyway what's the difference? I get awkward looks all the time because I shout obscenities in public because I don't realize how loud I'm being... It's almost more of a joke than an identity thing. I don't think that's the thing that defines me as anything. Plus it looks no more retarded than shutter shades or people with pants hanging down around their knees. Or fedoras. Or silly bands. Or any number of things.

On the subject of ears, I'd say you look like a tool.


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 9, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> I'd wear my tail only if I was out with friends or at a convention. It's just for fun, and if you're not bothered by weird looks anyway what's the difference? I get awkward looks all the time because I shout obscenities in public because I don't realize how loud I'm being... It's almost more of a joke than an identity thing. I don't think that's the thing that defines me as anything. Plus it looks no more retarded than *shutter shades or people with pants hanging down around their knees.* Or fedoras. Or silly bands. Or any number of things.
> 
> On the subject of ears, I'd say you look like a tool.


 
Oh, those are much worse >.> I'd rather have people wearing tails


----------

